# Betta eating other babies?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have an 8 gallon planted tank with a betta (he used to be with two balloon mollies but they have moved). My swords from another tank have had babies - about a month ago. Could I put them in the 8 gal with the betta? They aren't miniature anymore but the betta could probably eat them if he wanted to. My question is, would he want to? Or could I put the babies in there to raise them?

Thanks
Zoe


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, bettas often eat fry and it can and does cause constipation problems that they have been known to die from. I would not recommend it.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Tina.

Will they actively go after them and eat them even if they are big fry? Or will they just take the opportunity to eat a fry if it's small?

Thanks


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh Yes-A Betta will snatch up a baby fry just like _THAT! _Granted they can catch them-I've seen a few fry out-swim a betta but not for long though-so no I would not recommend it.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Bettas are slow but persistant. Fry would soon get worn out.


----------

